
Challenge: Find Twitter memes with suffix arrays - fanf2
https://jvns.ca/blog/twitter-memes-challenge/
======
dgellow
The article starts with "a short series of programming challenge I’m writing
with Julian". What is a "Julian" in this context? I thought it meant "Julia",
the programming language, but then I see that her solution is in fact in Go.

~~~
maxton
Julian is the person she is collaborating with. If you follow the link after
that sentence there is a link to his blog.

~~~
dgellow
Oh, thanks, that makes sense. I feel stupid now :)

------
OJFord
This seems like a really interesting post, but the text width is just 22.4% of
`<body>` width... sure I can zoom in, but then the font is obnoxiously large.

It seems like maybe it's a mobile theme being misapplied to a desktop user
agent? FF 71 on macOS.

edit: `#wrap { max-width: 45em; }` is the culprit. If I remove that the un-
maxed `width: 70%;` is much better.

~~~
machello13
It seems like she's just maxing out the width at what's commonly considered
the most readable line length (~80 characters). Not sure what the problem is
with that.

~~~
OJFord
It's great in my terminal editor. How many people use a browser at that width?
If they do, guess what, it works anyway because it's a relative width. Why
_force_ (such a small) maximum?

